# KUSTOM RIMS&MORE



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE located in AZ,we cater to the lowriding community,we ride on what we sell..we are an authorized BLACK MAGIC HYDRUALICS RETAILER, OFFICIAL AUTHORIZED GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR........PLEASE CONTACT US FOR ANY INQUIRIES.(520)623-3974THANK YOU...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

155/80R13 uniroyal tiger paws available


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

155/80R13'S tiger paws mounted on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

100 spoke straight laced 13x7 with candy purple spokes


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

center golds(gold nipples/gold hubs/gold spokes/chrome dish)


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

some candy blue


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

what part of AZ shop address


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

"SKY'S THE LIMIT"wheels


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

TUCSON,AZ....958 W.GRANT 85705


brn2ridelo said:


> what part of AZ shop address


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

BLACK MAGIC 2 PUMP CHROME KIT*******


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS IN STOCK


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MOTORS IN STOCK


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED WITH CANDY RED SPOKES..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ASSORTED KNOCK-OFFS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SWITCH PLATES AND SWITCH EXTENTIONS....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

100 SPOKE STRIAGHT LACED WITH CANDY GREEN SPOKES


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SOME USED WHEELS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DUMPS..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

.. AND MORE DUMPS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SITTIN' ON 13X7 100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED WITH CANDY BLUE SPOKES


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

no games 62 63 said:


> .. AND MORE DUMPS
> View attachment 361577


How much are these? the BM dumps in black?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13x7 72 spoke/all chromes with chrome bow tie/dome knock-off


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU..:thumbsup:


INFAMOUS ONE said:


> How much are these? the BM dumps in black?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ASSORTED SWITCHES...........


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

You have an Chevy chips and hammer


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YES,WE DO...WE CARRY CUSTOM MADE CHIPS AND ALL WIRE WHEEL ACCESSORIES.....:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


> You have an Chevy chips and hammer


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> YES,WE DO...WE CARRY CUSTOM MADE CHIPS AND ALL WIRE WHEEL ACCESSORIES.....:thumbsup:


 Pics and price


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PAINTABLE BOWTIE WITH CHROME BACK GROUND......


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PAINTABLE IMPALA WITH CHROME BACK GROUND....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'M POSTING SOME PICS RIGHT NOW,PRICE IS$50 PER SET OF FOUR..SHIPPING ADDITIONAL


brn2ridelo said:


> Pics and price


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CUTLASS(PAINTABLE)WITH CHROME BACK GROUND..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CADILLAC(PAINTABLE WITH CHROME BACK GROUND


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

LINCOLN(PAINTABLE) WITH CHROME BACK GROUND.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CLUB OR CUSTOM LOGOS CAN ALSO BE DONE!/LEFT SIDE HAS LOGO AND BORDER IN GOLD AND BLACK PAINTED BACK GROUND-RIGHT SIDE HAS LOGO AND BORDER IN GOLD AND UNPAINTED BACK GROUND...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CHIPS THAT ARE SHOWN WITH LETTERING CAN BE DONE WITH JUST LOGOS AND NO LETTERING,IN CHROME OR GOLD,CAN FLIP FROM PAINTABLE BACK GROUND TO CHROME OR GOLD BACK GROUND AND WE CAN PUT YOUR IDEA TOGETHER OR YOUR CLUB PLAQUE..FOR ANY QUESTIONS,PLEASE CALL US @(520)623-3964..WE TRY TO REPLY TO EVERYTHING WE GET ON THE COMPUTER,BUT CALLING DIRECT IS BEST.THANKZ..CARLOS @ KUSTOM RIMS&MORE:biggrin:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HERE'S THAT HAMMER BRO(4LB. LEAD HAMMER/$30):banghead:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT A FEW A THEM HARD TO FIND MARZ#11 GEARS LEFT/NEW,NEVER USED,ONCE THEY'RE GONE THEY,RE GONE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MOTORS.........


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sky's the limit doin' the damn thang..STYLISTICS CC SO.LA/STYLISTICS CC TUSCON,AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361540
> center golds(gold nipples/gold hubs/gold spokes/chrome dish)


 U.S Gold? If so how much shipped to 80906?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT GRACIAS..


Wicked Wayz said:


> U.S Gold? If so how much shipped to 80906?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILLIN ON SUM 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED GALAXY WIRE WHEELS:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOLD SPOKE/STRAIGHT LACED/GALAXY WIRE WHEELS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

FOR ANY INQUIRES,PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL US DIRECT HERE AT KUSTOM RIMS&MORE..(520)623-3974 GRACIAS:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

parts......


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

got a set of used 14x7s with adapters,k-offs and used 5.20s asking $450 obo...please call (520)623-3974 gracias


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTUM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974.....958 W GRANT RD...TUSCON,AZ 85705..AUTHORIZED GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR....AUTHORIZED BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS RETAILER OUTLET IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

slightly used black magic piston pump/steel braided return line/stucci fat check valve/bmh y block for sale$350...no motor.. if interested,please call KUSTOM RIMS&MORE @(520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 399335
> got a set of used 14x7s with adapters,k-offs and used 5.20s asking $450 obo...please call (520)623-3974 gracias


wish i had some cash id come take these off ur hands


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

no games 62 63 said:


> 155/80R13'S tiger paws mounted on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced
> View attachment 361536


how much for these shipped..?PMME!! Thanks


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 384571


How much for those 20" black spokes?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

price on oldsmobile chips


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 399335
> got a set of used 14x7s with adapters,k-offs and used 5.20s asking $450 obo...please call (520)623-3974 gracias


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,THANK YOU GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

gOOD LOOKING RAG,BTW:thumbsup:


UCE*EP said:


> how much for these shipped..?PMME!! Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOLD BACKGROUND/CHROME BACKGROUND/GOLD LETTERING/CHROME LETTERING


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WE DO SPECIAL REQUESTS FOR CAR CLUBS/MOTORCYCLE CLUBS OR ANYTHING ELSE YOUR IMAGINATION CAN COME UP WITH...PLEASE CALL KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

no games 62 63 said:


> gOOD LOOKING RAG,BTW:thumbsup:


orale thanks homie.. call you in the morning..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KU I GOTCHU HOLMES..:thumbsup:


UCE*EP said:


> orale thanks homie.. call you in the morning..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE 958 W. GRANT TUSCON,AZ 85705 (520)623-3974:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

FOR SALE***SLIGHTLY USED BMH PISTON PUMP $350..A GOOD BUY**


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 401208
> KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974:thumbsup:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361542
> some candy blue


How much for a set like these for a 96 cadilac fleetwood


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent...thankz customcutlass,ttys


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 958 W.GRANT RD TUCSON,AZ 85705 KUSTOM RIMS& MORE KUSTOM RIMS& MORE KUSTOM RIMS&MORE KUSTOM RIMS&MORE  KUSTOM RIMS&MORE KUSTOM RIMS&MORE KUSTOM RIMS&MORE KUSTOM RIMS&MORE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13x7 candy blue 100 spoke straight laced wrapped with 155/80R13 uniroyal tiger paws :wow:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

go cart on 13x7 candy blues:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW!THEMS NIIICE!KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

You have any black powder coated kos zenith or zenith style with black n gold caddy chips


----------



## $ KNOWN ASSOCIATE $ (Dec 6, 2011)

can you pm the $ on these...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU FOOLISH818


Foolish818 said:


> You have any black powder coated kos zenith or zenith style with black n gold caddy chips


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WE SURE CAN,JUST NOT SURE ON WHAT WE,RE LOOKING AT,PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE NEEDING A PR ON AND I'LL GET YOU SQUARED AWAY,THANKZ $KNOWN ASSOCIATE$:thumbsup:


$ KNOWN ASSOCIATE $ said:


> can you pm the $ on these...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:happy holidays to everyone and their families here on l i l from all of us at kustom rims&more:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

nogales,az show


----------



## jojo81az (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the rims give me a price on 14/7 candy blue spokes


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

How much 14x7 rev 2ear with gold n chrome writing lincoln chips


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361540
> center golds(gold nipples/gold hubs/gold spokes/chrome dish)


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 408272
> View attachment 408274
> 13x7 candy blue 100 spoke straight laced wrapped with 155/80R13 uniroyal tiger paws :wow:


how much for these?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT,GRACIAS JOJO81AZ


jojo81az said:


> I like the rims give me a price on 14/7 candy blue spokes


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT DIABLO666,GRACIAS AND LEMME KNOW WHEN YOU'RE READY TO DO THIS:thumbsup:


El Diablo 666 said:


> how much for these?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,GRACIAS


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much 14x7 rev 2ear with gold n chrome writing lincoln chips


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13x7 chrome 100 spokes with candy green spokes


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13x7 all chromes with candy red spokes


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CONGRATS TO MY SO LA CHAPTER VP (ANGELISTIC) ON HIS STREETLOW MAG COVER! STYLISTICS SO LA/STYLISTICS TUCSON,AZ TTT!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

how much for a set of 14x7's with black spokes shipped to 33030. And also, how much for used 14x7's with tires shipped to 33030. thanks


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

how much for the 2pump set up?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,,,thank you 100 spokerida


100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> how much for the 2pump set up?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,,,,thank you SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much 14x7 rev 2ear with gold n chrome writing lincoln chips


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT BACK TO YA,MRSINECLE AND THANK YOU,,,,


mrsinecle said:


> how much for a set of 14x7's with black spokes shipped to 33030. And also, how much for used 14x7's with tires shipped to 33030. thanks


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

how much for some zenith style 2 bar recess crhome knockoffs? new or used dont matter!


----------



## classic68impala (May 24, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> 100 spoke straight laced 13x7 with candy purple spokes
> View attachment 361539


 How much are these with shipping to 91911 those are sick


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you chris for your purchase,we appreciate your bizness,,,go navy!!!!:thumbsup:


classic68impala said:


> How much are these with shipping to 91911 those are sick


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

we dont have any used two way straights(zenith style) in stock but we can do a new set for $120+shipping,,please let us know what you would like to do at (520)623-3974 thank you,carmar634


carmar634 said:


> how much for some zenith style 2 bar recess crhome knockoffs? new or used dont matter!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE ,,,(520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 LOCATED IN BEAUTIFUL TUCSON,AZ


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361571
> ASSORTED KNOCK-OFFS


how much for a set of the bowties with addapters and hammer shipped to 21225?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANK YOU CAPRICE ON DZ:thumbsup:


caprice on dz said:


> how much for a set of the bowties with addapters and hammer shipped to 21225?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANK YOU 100SPOKE RIDA,HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU AGAIN SOON,TCB


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

Need a price on 13x7 crosslace galaxy's All chrome with Dayton offset
Shipped to 95833 $acra califa$


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent and thank you Az95833 ,,,,


Az95833 said:


> Need a price on 13x7 crosslace galaxy's All chrome with Dayton offset
> Shipped to 95833 $acra califa$


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Pm me the price on some 13 x 7 all Chrome cross lace shipped to 76367 tires and all and also center golds 13s the same way thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent and thank you Big Bruce:thumbsup:


Big Bruce said:


> Pm me the price on some 13 x 7 all Chrome cross lace shipped to 76367 tires and all and also center golds 13s the same way thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> 155/80R13'S tiger paws mounted on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced
> View attachment 361536





price


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANKS POPPA68 KI 4LIFE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13x7 100 spokes with candy green spokes,,,,,,


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT BACK TO YA,EL DIABLO 666,THANKS BRUTHA:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS CHRIS FOR YOUR BUSINESS,HAVE FUN SKATING ON YOUR NEW SHOES IN SAN DIEGO:yes:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

How much for a set of 14 * 6 with tires straight lace 100 spoke all chrome with knocks an adapters


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANK YOU,FMS KID


fms kid said:


> How much for a set of 14 * 6 with tires straight lace 100 spoke all chrome with knocks an adapters


----------



## classic68impala (May 24, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> THANKS CHRIS FOR YOUR BUSINESS,HAVE FUN SKATING ON YOUR NEW SHOES IN SAN DIEGO:yes:





Cant wait till I get them I will throw them on and post a picture, they are going to look sick.


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

how much for some cadillac chips shipped to 40272?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

RIGHT ON:thumbsup:


classic68impala said:


> Cant wait till I get them I will throw them on and post a picture, they are going to look sick.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU FMS KID


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT YOUR PM ,THANKZ 93CADDY


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANK YOU KOOLAID


Koolaid said:


> how much for some cadillac chips shipped to 40272?


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Bought a car and it came with buffed white walls but there kinda fucked up any way to straiten them out ?


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

T
T
T

:thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was interest in some caddy chips, do you have different styles. Need done kos to go with the chips. U have have black powder coated kos if not chrome is Cuu.


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

How much for all copper plated 14x6? With tires?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Q-VO LE TERCO,WHAT IT DO MY NINJA:ninja:


Terco said:


> T
> T
> T
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT BRUTHA,,


fms kid said:


> How much for all copper plated 14x6? With tires?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THAT'S A GOOD QUESTION,IT'S BEEN DONE IN THE PAST BUT IT DEPENDS ON HOW WIDE THEY WERE BUFFED,FOR ONE,WHAT SHAPE THE TIRES ARE IN,WHERE YOU'RE LOCATED AT,AND IF YOU DON'T HAVE SOMEONE LOCALLY TO TAKE CARE OF THAT FOR YOU,THERE'S GOING TO BE SHIPPING TO AND FROM INCLUDED,SO I GUESS IT ALL BOILS DOWN TO COST EFFECTIVENESS FOR YOU.PLUS WITHOUT EVEN SEEING A CLEAR VIEW OF THEM,IT'S REALLY JUST ME GUESSING.POST UP SOME CLEAR PICS,IF YOU CAN.HOPE THIS HELPS ANSWER YOUR QUESTION,BONES,,,PLEASE FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A CALL DIECT IF WE CAN BE OF ANY FUTURE HELP (520)623-3974 THANKZ


Bones 87 said:


> Bought a car and it came with buffed white walls but there kinda fucked up any way to straiten them out ?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WHATS UP FOOLISH 818?WE'VE GOT A FEW DIFFERENT VARIATIONS OF THE CHIPS YOU'RE ASKN BOUT,PLEASE HIT ME UP AT (520)623-3974 AND I CAN BETTER EXPLAIN THEM TO YOU,HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET YOU SET UP WITH EXACTLY OR AS CLOSE TO WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR AS POSSIBLE,THANKS


Foolish818 said:


> I was interest in some caddy chips, do you have different styles. Need done kos to go with the chips. U have have black powder coated kos if not chrome is Cuu.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent fms kid,please give us a call that way therr's no confusion and we can quote you on exactly which wheels you decide you want to go with,thanks KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974,,,


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS & MORE 520-623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CONGRATS ON YOUR COVER SHOOT CARNAL!:thumbsup:STYLISTICS TTMT


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (52O)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS& MORE(520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

TAX TIME IS HERE,PLEASE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF OUR IN HOUSE LAY-A-WAY PLANS OR OUR EZ FINANCING(90 DAY SAME AS CASH AVAILABLE),,,KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how much for these with a midnight blue background


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANKS AGAIN CUSTOMCUTLASS,,


customcutlass said:


> how much for these with a midnight blue background


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT THANKS NETO,,BTW UNITY CC LOOKING GOOD OUT THERR AND REPPING AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

what part is paintable


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ey homie Ima need those caddy chips just wanted to make sure they were 2 1/4. I'll call you up in the morning wanted you to paint the background black.


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

no games 62 63 said:


> PM SENT THANKS NETO,,BTW UNITY CC LOOKING GOOD OUT THERR AND REPPING AZ:thumbsup:



Thanks bro! I'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOTCHU,GOOD TALKING WITCHU,LEMME KNOW ON FRIDAY,PEACE


Foolish818 said:


> Ey homie Ima need those caddy chips just wanted to make sure they were 2 1/4. I'll call you up in the morning wanted you to paint the background black.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

NO PROBLEMO AND THANK YOU NETO,,UNITY CC TTT


neto 65 said:


> Thanks bro! I'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANK YOU CUSTOMCUTLASS:thumbsup:


customcutlass said:


> what part is paintable


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> GOTCHU,GOOD TALKING WITCHU,LEMME KNOW ON FRIDAY,PEACE


I'm locked down at work right now pm me price on those caddy chips with painted black background with paypal info ill shoot the funds later tonight


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SENDING PM AND THANKS FOOLISH818


Foolish818 said:


> I'm locked down at work right now pm me price on those caddy chips with painted black background with paypal info ill shoot the funds later tonight


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ON THE CANDY BURGANDY WHEEL,SECOND TO THE LEFT.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

STYLISTICS SO LA,,LOOKING GOOD GILBERT:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SKY'S THE LIMIT REPPIN' STYLISTICS SO LA


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A FRIDAY BUMP FOR ALL US SUCKAS THAT GOTTA WORK HARD,HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND ERRBODY


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

How much for those but in kandy apple red with chrome lip


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 433803
> DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ON THE CANDY BURGANDY WHEEL,SECOND TO THE LEFT.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,thans sanxplayerxdiego,hit me up direct at (520)623-3974


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for those but in kandy apple red with chrome lip


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

a bump for valentine,s day,,:boink:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,,THANK YOU GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS FOR PASSING THRU,TERCO,,,WE'LL SEE YOU IN MESA


Terco said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361542
> some candy blue


Nice how much


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE... WE OFFER FINANCING(NO CREDIT CHECK) AS WELL AS LAY-A-WAY! PLEASE GIVE US A CALL AT(520)623-3974 WE'D LIKE TO EARN YOUR BUSINESS AND LET US KNOW YOU SEEN US ON LAYITLOW THANK YOU..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS& MORE (520)623-3974 THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS.....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS FOR YOUR BUSINESS,ESTEVAN:thumbsup:YOUR RIDES ARE GONNA LOOK EVEN HOTTER WITH THEM NEW SHOES..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HOPING YOU CAN POST SOME PICS OF YOUR RIDE WITH THEM NEW LACES SOON,THANKS CHRIS IN THE BIG SAN DIEGO..:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacjames612 (Jan 9, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 416802
> 13x7 all chromes with candy red spokes


How much for some knockoffs just like those and wats the recessed whole size on those?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT..THANK YOU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT THANK YOU


----------



## Cadillacjames612 (Jan 9, 2011)

U forget bout me lol


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

mi mal homie,i just pm'd you,thank you..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT AND THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR BUSINESS,WE GREATLY YOUR BUSINESS:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillacjames612 (Jan 9, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361571
> ASSORTED KNOCK-OFFS


Those the 3 bars you talkin bout in the corner if so that would work how much shipped to 55406


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOTCHU AND THANK YOU,CADILLACJAMES612..:thumbsup:


Cadillacjames612 said:


> Those the 3 bars you talkin bout in the corner if so that would work how much shipped to 55406


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,THANK YOU...:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> THANKS FOR PASSING THRU,TERCO,,,WE'LL SEE YOU IN MESA



T
T
T

SEE U SOON CARNAL!!! SAY WHATS UP TO THE REST OF THE FELLAS!!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GRACIAS,WILL DO..DON'T FALL ASLEEP AROUND YOU KNOW WHO,NEVA KNOW WHAT'LL HAPPEN TIL IT'S TOO LATE...JAJA PURO PEDO..SEE YOU GUYS INNA FEW WEEKS. OH YEA,I CAN'T WAIT TO BRING MY NEW JUNKE HOME..STYLISTICS TUCSON,AZ :h5:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'M DONE WORKIN' LIKE A SUCKA FOR THE DAY,GOT SOME ORDERS DONE,HOPE EVERYONE OUT THERR HAS A GOOD WEEKEND..:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

need a price on a set of 13x7 72 spoke crossed laced black dish and spokes shipped to 70072 thanks


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CAN I GET A PRICE ON SOME ALL GOLD 13x7 REV STRAIGHT LACED NO HARDWARE SHIPPED TO 95376 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm on it's way,thank you cadillac clownin'


~Cadillac Clownin~ said:


> need a price on a set of 13x7 72 spoke crossed laced black dish and spokes shipped to 70072 thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent and thank you trunkworks,,,STYLISTICS TTT


TRUNKWORKS said:


> CAN I GET A PRICE ON SOME ALL GOLD 13x7 REV STRAIGHT LACED NO HARDWARE SHIPPED TO 95376 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WE THANK AND APPRECIATE EVERYONE'S BUSINESS,,,,,,KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT THANKS FOR THE QUICK RESPONCE...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Check it out homie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=451858&stc=1&d=1331849644


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

we're not always that quick,but we try n when we can,we do....thankz brutha:thumbsup:


TRUNKWORKS said:


> TTT THANKS FOR THE QUICK RESPONCE...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

What llantas do u carry, 13's


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DANG,HOLMES YOUR WAGON LOOKIN' GOOD,GOT THE ROOF RACK,DEFLECTORS AND LOOKS LIKE BUMPER STEPS,ON SUM 72 SPOKES:thumbsup:GOT YOU PAYMENT AND TEXT,I'LL PACK UP YOUR PARTS AND GET EM TO YOU ASAP AND THANKZ AGAIN,ROLO....


KURSED1 said:


> Check it out homie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=451858&stc=1&d=1331849644


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WE CARRY THE HERCULES 155/80R13'S (IN STOCK)WE DON'T REALLY SELL ALOT OF MILESTAR'S CUS ALOT OF RIDERS DON'T LIKE THEM,SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE PREFERS THE HERCS OR THE UNIROYALS...


KURSED1 said:


> What llantas do u carry, 13's


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HERE'S ANOTHER OLDER PIC I CAME ACROSS


KURSED1 said:


> Check it out homie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=451858&stc=1&d=1331849644


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> DANG,HOLMES YOUR WAGON LOOKIN' GOOD,GOT THE ROOF RACK,DEFLECTORS AND LOOKS LIKE BUMPER STEPS,ON SUM 72 SPOKES:thumbsup:GOT YOU PAYMENT AND TEXT,I'LL PACK UP YOUR PARTS AND GET EM TO YOU ASAP AND THANKZ AGAIN,ROLO....


Thanks again carlos


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 451869
> HERE'S ANOTHER OLDER PIC I CAME ACROSS


Firme!!! Juiced or bagged?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANK YOU BIGD408,,:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THIS ONE'S BAGGED,REAL MELLOW CRUISER,TU SABES


KURSED1 said:


> Firme!!! Juiced or bagged?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A FRIDAY BUMP FOR ALL US WORKIN' LIKE SUCKAS,HAVE A GOOD DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YOUR WAGON PARTS HAVE ALREADY BEEN DROPPED OF FOR DELIVERY,THANKS ROLO:thumbsup:I'M SURE YOU'RE GONNA LIKE 'EM


KURSED1 said:


> Check it out homie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=451858&stc=1&d=1331849644


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

How much for some 13x7 crosslace powdercoated spokes?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU 1BADLAC:thumbsup:


1BADLAC said:


> How much for some 13x7 crosslace powdercoated spokes?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS ESTEVAN FOR YOUR BUSINESS,GLAD YOU'RE SATISFIED,PLEASE POST PICS OF THE RIDES AND THE NEW LACES ON THEM


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,THANK YOU,,,,,,,,,


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

a quick hump day bump from KUSTOM RIMS&MORE


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gracias for those parts loco


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

Can't wait to see pics of those Teal Spokes and White Nipple 13's your building for me Carlos


----------



## backyardhitters (Mar 2, 2012)

how much for a set of 13's and 14's chrome need price for each set and shipped to 79701,may also need another set of 14's with black dish and black spokes thank you


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

we workin' on 'em right now for you brotha,thank you


GM LOWS said:


> Can't wait to see pics of those Teal Spokes and White Nipple 13's your building for me Carlos


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,thank you n. carolina:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm headin' your way,thank you..


backyardhitters said:


> how much for a set of 13's and 14's chrome need price for each set and shipped to 79701,may also need another set of 14's with black dish and black spokes thank you


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

no problemo,glad you liked them:thumbsup:


KURSED1 said:


> Gracias for those parts loco


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for my carnal Charlielistic. Keep up the good work carnal. See u this weekend....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep ur head up carnal.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for rollin thru,been wrkn my butt off,or like you would say,''workin' lika sucka'',and yea,we will see you and the fellas this weekend,much luv carnal..


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump for my carnal Charlielistic. Keep up the good work carnal. See u this weekend....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

oh,yea, and thanks for the pics,pelon:thumbsup:


angelisticsola5960 said:


>


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HOPING TO HAVE 'EM ASSEMBLED BY THIS WEEKEND FOR YA BROTHA


GM LOWS said:


> Can't wait to see pics of those Teal Spokes and White Nipple 13's your building for me Carlos


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kustom Rims&More (520)623-3974:thumbsup:


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

no games 62 63 said:


> HOPING TO HAVE 'EM ASSEMBLED BY THIS WEEKEND FOR YA BROTHA


Thanks Bro!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm's sent,thank you


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WISHING EVERYONE OUT THERR A GREAT WEEKEND AND FOR THOSE OF YOU GOING TO THE MESA SHOW,HAVE A SAFE TRIP N WE'LL SEE YOU THERR,PEACE.:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WISHIN' EVERYONE OUT THERR IN L I L LAND A GOOD WEEK..KUSTOM RIMS&MORE..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

IT'S BEEN A CRAZY WEEK,HOPE EVERYONE OUT THERR IS DOING WELL,HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND,PEACE:wave:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Carlos! I made it fine to Cali on the new wires. The Caddy looks great on them. I'll post pics when I wash the 2700 miles worth of bugs off the car:ugh:.

I recommend this shop. I ordered a set of 14x7 all chrome wires. I'm moving from NC to Cali & they were ready for when I went thru Az. Great service & had them installed for the rest of the drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

jaja..glad to hear that you made it therr safely,glad to hear you're happy with our product and service.please post pics as soon as you get the chance and again,thank you arron for chosing us/KUSTOM RIMS&MORE:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> Thanks Carlos! I made it fine to Cali on the new wires. The Caddy looks great on them. I'll post pics when I wash the 2700 miles worth of bugs off the car:ugh:.
> 
> I recommend this shop. I ordered a set of 14x7 all chrome wires. I'm moving from NC to Cali & they were ready for when I went thru Az. Great service & had them installed for the rest of the drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YOUR NEW LACES ARE ON THEYRE WAY,ROB!!


GM LOWS said:


> Thanks Bro!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going to try & get the skirts on tomorrow & hopefully beat the rain so I can post up some pics


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

that would be great,post 'em when you can,bro


94capriceusaf said:


> I'm going to try & get the skirts on tomorrow & hopefully beat the rain so I can post up some pics


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

all pm's sent,thank you guys


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

i know you didn't forget foolish,i gotchu bro


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,THANK YOU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HOPE EVERYONE'S MONDAY WAS GOOD,CHECK IN WITCHU ALL MANANA,PEACE..KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT,THANK YOU


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

PayPal sent homie


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT YOUR INFO AND THEY'LL BE HEADING YOUR WAY MANANA,CARNAL..GRACIAS FOOLISH:yes:


Foolish818 said:


> PayPal sent homie


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 362757
> CADILLAC(PAINTABLE WITH CHROME BACK GROUND


How much for a set of this. They chips right


----------



## Orencio (Feb 1, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> 155/80R13'S tiger paws mounted on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced
> View attachment 361536


I'm looking for a set of 14x7, 72 cross lace, with gold hub, and gold nipples. Do you carry these rims?


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YEA,THEY'RE WHEEL CHIPS,PM SENT


CADDY92480 said:


> How much for a set of this. They chips right


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

TERCO!!!!!WHAT'S UP,CARNAL


Terco said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU


Orencio said:


> I'm looking for a set of 14x7, 72 cross lace, with gold hub, and gold nipples. Do you carry these rims?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,YHANK YOU FELLAS,HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND..PEACE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:THANKS FOR ROLLIN THRU WITH SOME FLIKAS,HOMIE


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

8) :wow:......


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL PM'S SENT,,DONE FOR THE DAY,SEE ERRYONE MANANA,PEACE


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Need a quote for some 13/7 72 cross lace all chrome.


----------



## STR8MOBN (Jan 31, 2012)

no games 62 63 said:


> 100 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED WITH CANDY RED SPOKES..
> View attachment 361559


How much, 62 Chevy


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the great deal on the wires, Carlos! Here they are w/ the center chips in. They look bad ass


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Got the skirts on the back now w/ the 14x7's.


----------



## LitoHHH1 (Feb 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

RIGHT ON,LITO...THANKS LIL BRUTHA:thumbsup:


LitoHHH1 said:


> TTT


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HELL YEA,LOOKS GOOD AND I KNOW YOUR CADDY RIDING BETTER THAN THEM OTHER THANGS YOU HAD ON THERR,JAJA


94capriceusaf said:


> View attachment 467901
> 
> Got the skirts on the back now w/ the 14x7's.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

I REALLY AM GLAD YOU'RE HAPPY WITH THEM,ARON


94capriceusaf said:


> View attachment 467896
> 
> Thanks for the great deal on the wires, Carlos! Here they are w/ the center chips in. They look bad ass


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANKS STR8MOBN..


STR8MOBN said:


> How much, 62 Chevy


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANKS USO TTT


dads86regal said:


> Need a quote for some 13/7 72 cross lace all chrome.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS


94capriceusaf said:


> View attachment 467896
> 
> Thanks for the great deal on the wires, Carlos! Here they are w/ the center chips in. They look bad ass


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT BRO,THANK YOU...


STR8MOBN said:


> How much, 62 Chevy


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> HELL YEA,LOOKS GOOD AND I KNOW YOUR CADDY RIDING BETTER THAN THEM OTHER THANGS YOU HAD ON THERR,JAJA


Man I couldn't wait to change out those old rims even though they fit the NC look. Any takers for the 20's?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

NOT YET,HAVN'T REALLY HAD TYME TO TRY N PUSH 'EM,,,NOW YOU ON THE WESTCOAST,RIIIGHT..


94capriceusaf said:


> Man I couldn't wait to change out those old rims even though they fit the NC look. Any takers for the 20's?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT,THANK YOU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WATCH OUT...:guns:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS LOWRIDER MIKE.........


----------



## LOW47LOW (Jun 20, 2008)

How much for a set of 72 spoke candy blue cross lace with blue nipples and hub


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks orencio,hit me up


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks foolish,hope to see some pics of your ride with them on,,


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent thanks low47low


LOW47LOW said:


> How much for a set of 72 spoke candy blue cross lace with blue nipples and hub


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

all pm's sent thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> NOT YET,HAVN'T REALLY HAD TYME TO TRY N PUSH 'EM,,,NOW YOU ON THE WESTCOAST,RIIIGHT..


 Yeah just being a bum @ my parents house right now. I actually got to report to work next week:ugh: being back in Cali is great


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

and you know thissss maaaaaaaan,,,,,,:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> Yeah just being a bum @ my parents house right now. I actually got to report to work next week:ugh: being back in Cali is great


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

hope everyone's monday was well,peace


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HAVE A GOOD DAY ERRYONE...


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gracias for the chips homie top notch seller will be doing business with again









Before I cleaned them


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361575
> SOME USED WHEELS


do you still have them?? what size? price?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,gracias eight1eightstyle


eight1eightstyle said:


> do you still have them?? what size? price?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

they look damn good on your lac,especially with the striping,you need to post some pics of the whole car now,serio..thanks for your business,pics and positive feed back,much luv...


Foolish818 said:


> Gracias for the chips homie top notch seller will be doing business with again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE ANTENEA BALLS LOWRIDER MIKE,,,MAN I REMEMBER I USED TO GET EM BY THE HAND FULL AT THE 76 DOWN THE STREET...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT,THANKZ


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YOUR WHEELS ARE BOXED AND READY TO GO OUT NEXT WEEK,THANKS EDDIE,,(EIGHT1EIGHTSTYLE):thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WELL,THAT'S A WRAP FOR TODAY,HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND ERRYONE,PEACE NNNN I'M OUT..:inout:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> YOUR WHEELS ARE BOXED AND READY TO GO OUT NEXT WEEK,THANKS EDDIE,,(EIGHT1EIGHTSTYLE):thumbsup:


Thanks..Can't wait to get them...


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

14 tru spoke or chinas black lip and lace


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANKU TOPAZ81869


topaz81869 said:


> 14 tru spoke or chinas black lip and lace


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WE'RE OUTTA HERR FOR THE DAY,HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND,PEACE..


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I made it up to Northern Cali. It was a game of dodge potholes the whole way:thumbsdown: .The wheels & tires held up great. I get a lot of questions on how the 14s to fit w/out a shortened rear end.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

jaja pinche potholes are killers down herr too, good deal,told you they'd fit:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> I made it up to Northern Cali. It was a game of dodge potholes the whole way:thumbsdown: .The wheels & tires held up great. I get a lot of questions on how the 14s to fit w/out a shortened rear end.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

tyme to go home,peace....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT THANKU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ANUTHA DAY GONE,C ERRYONE MANANA,PEACE.........


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HAVE A GOOD MONDAY ERRYONE,,KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

14 all black chrome nipples n chrome striaght bar knock off no tires shipped to 93306


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

all gold 2 prong knockoffs only ,shipped to 33054


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT AND THANK YOU INKSTINCT003


INKSTINCT003 said:


> all gold 2 prong knockoffs only ,shipped to 33054


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SHOOTING YOU A PM RIGHT NOW,RYDERZ


ryderz said:


> 14 all black chrome nipples n chrome striaght bar knock off no tires shipped to 93306


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GLAD YOU RECIEVED YOUR WHEELS AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM,PLEASE POST UP SOME PICS IF AND WHEN YOU CAN,THANKS AGAIN EDDIE(EIGHT1EIGHTSTYLE)


eight1eightstyle said:


> Thanks..Can't wait to get them...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WEEKEND'S ALMOST HERR AND I COULD REALLY USE A BREAK,HAVE A GOOD REST OF THE DAY ERRYONE,PEACE...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

CIJI'S SIX4


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT A SET OF ALL GOLD 13X7 DAYTONS FOR SALE>>THESE WHEELS BELONGED TO A GOOD PERSONAL FRIEND OF MINE WHO PASSED AWAY AWHILE BACK,HE WAS A TRUE RIDER.THESE WHEELS HAVE NEVER SEEN THE STREETS,NEVER HAD TIRES MOUNTED,UP UNTIL TODAY,ONLY ONE BOX WAS OPENED!WE'RE TALKING BOUT 4 BRAN NEW WHEELS(ALL GOLD),FOUR TWO-WING DOG EAR KO'S(GOLD),NEW MATCHING GOLD VALVE STEMS,OG DAYTON WHEEL CHIPS,KO LUBE,ALL NEVER HARDLY EVEN BEEN TOUCHED!THIS COULD BE YOUR LAST CHANCE TO EVER COME ACROSS THESE IN THIS SHAPE FOR SALE EVER AGAIN,SO IF THIS IS SOMETHING YOU,VE BEEN WAITING FOR,HERE IT IS,DON'T SLEEP!FOR WHATEVER REASON,THIS COMPUTER IS NOT LETTING ME POST FRESH PICS(ONLY PRE EXISTING),IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THIS VERY RARE FIND,PLEASE HIT US UP HERE AT:angel:R I P MARK SANCHEZ AKA OSO(520)623-3974,THANK YOU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT FOUR(4)NEW NEVER USED GOLD PLATED HYDRO MOTORS,IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED $200 EACH!GREAT DEAL FOR THAT SHOW SET YOU'VE BEEN WANTING TO BUILD!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WELL'I'M DONE FOR THE DAY,HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY NIGHT OUT THERR N BE SAFE,PEACE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT A SET OF FOUR(4) 13X7 DAYTONS WITH GOLD NIPPLES,GOLD HUBS AND WHITE SPOKES UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED(NO DAYTON ACCESSORIES INCLUDED.


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pics of the all gold D's*

Pics of the all gold Dayton's. You can send pics to my cell # (480) 621-9973. I have 3,000 cash Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

FRONT VIEW


MrBowtie said:


> Pics of the all gold Dayton's. You can send pics to my cell # (480) 621-9973. I have 3,000 cash Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

STAMPED WITH SERIAL NUMBER


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

IN ALL THE EXCITEMENT I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT THESE ARE ACTUALLY 13X7 100 SPOKES!YES,THAT'S WHAT THE BOXES ARE MARKED.YOU CAN COUNT 'EM IF YOU WANT,THEY 100'S!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM AND TEXT SENT,THANK YOU MR BOWTIE:thumbsup:


MrBowtie said:


> Pics of the all gold Dayton's. You can send pics to my cell # (480) 621-9973. I have 3,000 cash Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOOD TALKING WITH YOU,JAIME,LEMME KNOW


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THANKS ROASTERROBINSON,HIT ME UP IF YOU CAN TALK,


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT,THANK YOU.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

LEMME KNOW JAIME,WE'LL TRY N WORK SOMETHING OUT...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SIGNING OFF FOR THE DAY,PEACE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

sold!!!!!!to crazy jaime outa cali,gracias jaime!!!


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 483348
> STAMPED WITH SERIAL NUMBER


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13X7 88 SPOKE,PRESTAMPED DAYTONS FOR SALE(4)GOLD NIPPLES,GOLD HUBS<WHITE SPOKES(NO ACCESSORIES INCLUDED)GOLD ON A SCALE OF 1-10,I'D SAY THEY'RE AN STRONG 8!SPOKES HAVE SOME CHIPS AND CAN EASILY BE TOUCHED UP,DISHES HAVE NO CURB DAMAGE AND CHROME IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION!$1200 SHIPPED


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

NICCE!!!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

signing off for the day,have a good evening erryone,we'll back herr manana answering them phones and pm's,peace...:drama:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THE WORLD FAMOUS ''GYPSY ROSE'' IN MESA,AZ


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GAMEKILLA!!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

'EL REY'63 IMPALA ON FULL DISPLAY


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

60 IMPALA'SKY'S THE LIMIT'






ANGELISTIC AND STYLISTICS SO LA


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MR FRANK CASTILLO OF FRANK'S HYDRAULICS PHX,AZ AND MYSELF


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

RON FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS,LAS VEGAS IN AZ


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MR TODD LAND FROM STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AVONDALE,AZ


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

HOPE ERRYONE'S HAVING A GOOD FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

almost forgot it's memorial weekend,have a good one n be safe out therr..


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

Hey Carlos let me no if u going to sell any of the surviving Daytons from the blue monte R.I.P. It's hard to believe it's gone


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Pink 13x7?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm going your way,thanks


chopperdogg69 said:


> Pink 13x7?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm going your way,thank you chopperdogg69


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm going your way,thank you chopperdogg69..........<IMG class=inlineimg title=:thumbsup: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GIMME A CALL ON THE CELLY WHEN YOU CAN,THANKS JAIME..


KRAZY V.I. said:


> Hey Carlos let me no if u going to sell any of the surviving Daytons from the blue monte R.I.P. It's hard to believe it's gone


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SORRY BOUT THE TRIPLE POST,ME N THIS COMPUTER HAD SOME ISSUES..JAJA IT WON


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANKS JAIME


KRAZY V.I. said:


> Hey Carlos let me no if u going to sell any of the surviving Daytons from the blue monte R.I.P. It's hard to believe it's gone


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

THE WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE.....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

13X7 100 SPOKE WITH CANDY BLUE HUBS,CANDY BLUE DISH AND CHROME STRIPE ON DISH.........


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

custom wheel chips...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm's sent,,thanku


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

GOT A FEW SETS OF OVERSTOCK CHROME/TWO WING/SWEPT KO'S...$105/SET SHIPPED!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr...Chido (May 23, 2011)

How much for set just crome 13s


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM IN YOUR IN BOX,GRACIAS MR.CHIDO


Mr...Chido said:


> How much for set just crome 13s


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

ALL CALLS AND PM'S SENT THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE (Mar 24, 2012)

how much do you wantt for tha steel braided pump hoses?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 433803
> DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ON THE CANDY BURGANDY WHEEL,SECOND TO THE LEFT.


How much for those white and gold?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats up andreas,you need steel braided return lines?hit me up on the cell or have your dad call me,either way let me know...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT,THANK YOU FLEETWOOD 88


fleetwood88 said:


> How much for those white and gold?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

all pm's sent,thanks guys..im outta herr,see errone manana,peace..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DONE FOR DA DAY,CHECK IN MANANA,PEACE.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm's sent,thanku and thank you mr. torres


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

custom wheel chips for impalas


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

anutha week done,have a safe weekend and happy father's day,peace...


----------



## onecleancutt (Sep 7, 2006)

How much for the blue n chrome rims with the oldsmobile chips shipped to texas??


----------



## onecleancutt (Sep 7, 2006)

How much for the blue n chrome rims but id like red n chrome with the oldsmobile chips shipped to texas??


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 489784
> 13X7 100 SPOKE WITH CANDY BLUE HUBS,CANDY BLUE DISH AND CHROME STRIPE ON DISH.........


Pm'd you on these

thanks

Casey


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM RECIEVED AND PM SENT,THANKS CASEY..LEMME KNOW


Fleetwood94 said:


> Pm'd you on these
> 
> thanks
> 
> Casey


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SENDING PM RIGHT NOW,THANKS ONECLEANCUTT..:thumbsup:


onecleancutt said:


> How much for the blue n chrome rims but id like red n chrome with the oldsmobile chips shipped to texas??


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for getting the tire order in there so fast, Carlos. Appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

no,problemo arron,thanks for sticking with us and your support:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> Thanks for getting the tire order in there so fast, Carlos. Appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM CADDI WHEEL CHIPS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE(520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM LINCOLN WHEEL CHIPS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM BOWTIE WHEEL CHIPS


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can i get a pm on some oldsmobile chips an pics.Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

one variation of the oldsmobile wheel chip..


baggedout81 said:


> Can i get a pm on some oldsmobile chips an pics.Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,thank you baggedout81


baggedout81 said:


> Can i get a pm on some oldsmobile chips an pics.Thanks


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm's sent,gracias...


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Got the tire! Got here pretty fast


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

good deal,thanku aron:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> Got the tire! Got here pretty fast


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

How much 4 a set like this but in black 13inch 100 spoke


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 493723


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 500048
> KUSTOM LINCOLN WHEEL CHIPS


WHAT'S THE PRICE ON THE LINCOLN WHEEL CHIPS LIKE THESE


----------



## classic68impala (May 24, 2011)

Can you send me a pm on how much for a set of 72 spoke cross laced standard rims with gold nipples


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,gracias


TRUNKWORKS said:


> WHAT'S THE PRICE ON THE LINCOLN WHEEL CHIPS LIKE THESE


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM SENT TONELOC559,GRACIAS


tonelocz559 said:


> How much 4 a set like this but in black 13inch 100 spoke


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PLEASE PM ME,SEND ME ANUTHER MESSAGE ON THIS TREAD OR CALL US DIRECT(520)623-3974.JUST WANNA MAKE SURE I UNDERSTAND EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR AS FAR AS WHEEL SIZE AND DID YOU WANT STANDARD OFFSET WHEELS?THANK YOU CLASSIC68IMPALA:thumbsup:


classic68impala said:


> Can you send me a pm on how much for a set of 72 spoke cross laced standard rims with gold nipples


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> good deal,thanku aron:thumbsup:


new tire looks great. it was a bit difficult to find somewhere to install it because of the wheels i dont know why ppl are so scared of them


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Can i get a price on all chrome 14x7 72 spoke cross laced? you got any pics also?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats up bro,give me a call,,oh yea pm sent too


classic68impala said:


> Can you send me a pm on how much for a set of 72 spoke cross laced standard rims with gold nipples


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

BUMP FOR THE CARNALITO!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

gracias,tercolistic!!!THANKS FOR CRUISIN' THRU... STYLISTICS SO LA TTMT!!


Terco said:


> BUMP FOR THE CARNALITO!!


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

DON'T HAVE A PIC OF 14X7,BUT HERE'S A PIC OF A 13X7 72SPOKE CROSSED LACED,ALL CHROME:thumbsup:[UOTE=fullsize67;15668501]Can i get a price on all chrome 14x7 72 spoke cross laced? you got any pics also?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

13x7 black 100 spoke w/tires shipped 95127 how much cheaper w/no acc just rim n tire ?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

they scared to damage them and affraid of the liability,we gotchu taken care of tho,thanks again aron..:thumbsup:


94capriceusaf said:


> new tire looks great. it was a bit difficult to find somewhere to install it because of the wheels i dont know why ppl are so scared of them


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 505272
> DON'T HAVE A PIC OF 14X7,BUT HERE'S A PIC OF A 13X7 72SPOKE CROSSED LACED,ALL CHROME:thumbsup:[UOTE=fullsize67;15668501]Can i get a price on all chrome 14x7 72 spoke cross laced? you got any pics also?


[/QUOTE]

Can you do the crossed lace in a 14x7? and if so how much?


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS$MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM'S SENT THANKU


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

View attachment green chips.bmp


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

View attachment green chips.bmp


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 JUST LIKE THESE SHIPPED TO UTAH 84084


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

GOTS TO BE MOE CAREFUL, 

TTT


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

HEY IM LOOKING FOR A USED "SPARE" RIM WITH A TIRE ON IT.... PM ME SOME INFO....


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 JUST LIKE THESE SHIPPED TO UTAH 84084
> View attachment 513871


pm sent,thanku ucetah..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tercolistic!!! Q-VO CARNAL,THANKS FOR CRUISIN; THRU.HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILIA UP THERR..:thumbsup:


Terco said:


> GOTS TO BE MOE CAREFUL,
> 
> TTT


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM ON ITS WAY,THANKU..


CADDYLUVA said:


> HEY IM LOOKING FOR A USED "SPARE" RIM WITH A TIRE ON IT.... PM ME SOME INFO....


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

Charlie im looking for 63 impala wagon tailgate. Let me know if u got one laying around:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR 5 LINCOLN METAL CHIPS SHIPPED TO 30120 ......THANKS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

PM ON IT'S WAY,THANKS MR.LINCONL


Mr.lincoln said:


> HOW MUCH FOR 5 LINCOLN METAL CHIPS SHIPPED TO 30120 ......THANKS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

WHATS UP CARNAL,HEY HIT ME UP ON THE CELLY,I LOST YOUR NUMBR,GRACIAS..


KRAZY V.I. said:


> Charlie im looking for 63 impala wagon tailgate. Let me know if u got one laying around:thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361542
> some candy blue


 how much for this set


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> PM ON IT'S WAY,THANKS MR.LINCONL


thanks.....i'll be giving u a call soon..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,thanks finestcarclub..


FINESTCARCLUB said:


> how much for this set


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

sounds good,thanks bro..


Mr.lincoln said:


> thanks.....i'll be giving u a call soon..


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

gotta a very clean set of slightly used 20'' spokes (standard set)all chrome for sale please hit us up if interested,thank u..(520)623-3974


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT for the homie


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

a big gracias to da homie wicked ways:thumbsup:


Wicked Wayz said:


> TTT for the homie


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

no games 62 63 said:


> gotta a very clean set of slightly used 20'' spokes (standard set)all chrome for sale please hit us up if interested,thank u..(520)623-3974


Whats going on Carlos? Man I was about to ask you for a price on some 20" wires & I saw this. How much for the slightly used 20's? It's for my 94 caprice.

But I'll still like to know the price on a brand new set of 20" wires Shipped to 95648


----------



## Quise (Aug 30, 2006)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 361575
> SOME USED WHEELS


 im looking for a set of 13s shiped to rock hill,sc 29730 price as well as that 2 pump black majic set up


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE WHEEL CHIPS BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

you're welcome trunkworks,keep in touch,brotha..


TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS FOR THE WHEEL CHIPS BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

pm sent,thanku


Quise said:


> im looking for a set of 13s shiped to rock hill,sc 29730 price as well as that 2 pump black majic set up


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

sending pm now


94capriceusaf said:


> Whats going on Carlos? Man I was about to ask you for a price on some 20" wires & I saw this. How much for the slightly used 20's? It's for my 94 caprice.
> 
> But I'll still like to know the price on a brand new set of 20" wires Shipped to 95648


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------

